# Questioning the vet's suggestion to massage the comb-over ear



## gardenboxx (Apr 19, 2013)

We have a new, adorable, 10 week old male, long-coat puppy. One ear flops in the normal fashion; the other is a comb-over ear, laying across his head. The vet, whom we chose because of his fine reputation with GSDs, suggested I gently mash in on the ridge of cartilage inside his ear and rub it many times a day. This goes against pretty much all I've read about handling GSD ears. Also, he doesn't like it one bit. 

My feeling is to leave his ears alone altogether, but could his ear be so combed over as to need this massage help now?

Thanks for any replies. 

Also, I meant for my user name to be Gardenboss, not Gardenboxx. Sheesh, my typing! Couldn't figure how to change that ...


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Im not an expert but my puppy at 10 weeks ears were all over the place just like yours. Up then down, combover and flying nun. Every day they where in a different phase. Its been 3 weeks now and they are both up 90% of the time, (when hes tired the left one still flops over). I havent massaged them. I just left them alone. Your puppy is still very young I really dont think you should be worried at this age. I have lots of adorable pics of his ears the past 3 weeks and already miss his comb over stage. Enjoy it.


----------

